# Hardie Backer to drywall transition



## jnbrown (Dec 27, 2008)

I am remodeling a bathtub shower surround.
I tore out the old tile and drywall and installed hardie backer.
It goes all the way the ceiling.
The drywall on the ceiling is in good shape and I don't want to have to refinish it. How should I fill the gap between the hardie backer and the drywall? I could use modified thin set, caulking etc. I don't want to put mesh tape over the joint as it will show on the ceiling.

Thanks


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

Previously discussed here: http://www.diychatroom.com/showthread.php?t=33469&highlight=sheetrock


----------

